# Some pictures of our goats!



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Took these pictures this weekend and thought I'd share them with my goatie friends!

This is Fannie Mae, one of our rescue mommas that we bought from a man that knew nothing. She's also the doe that got a hole gouged into her udder by the other doe we bought with her. She is due to kid anyday now. Would you call her a Nupine?









Buffy and her kid, Riley. Buffy always looks so skeleton-like now. Can't say she doesn't eat enough though! She eats the most out of all of our goats!
8 cups a day split into 2 feedings with Calf Manna, Alfalfa pellets (which she usually doesn't eat!) and Chaffhaye!









Riley. Hes so beautiful with his white coat. Hes a little character too. I'll be sad to see him go oneday, but we can't keep anymore wethers!









Feona is our bottle baby at the moment! I  her so much! She is so sweet and just a little joy. She is 5 weeks in this picture. Growing like a weed!
She is an Alpine/Lamancha cross. (Dad was pure alpine, mom was alpine/lamancha)









This is Riley's dad, Topper. Mini Silky. He still needs to lose all of his winter hair but he looks so pretty with it. :drool: 









Lucielle is our hermaphradite fainter. She is a keepsake to us! Here she is scratching an itch with the branch. lol









This is Ivy. She is due to kid in about a week and half. She is also bred to Topper. With that belly of hers, I'm expecting atleast three! (She has had quints!)









This is Petunia. She is still kind of recovering from her last pregnancy. She got really thin. She is now plumping back up and losing that winter hair!









This is Lindy, a Silky/Nigerian Dwarf cross. She is shedding her winter coat here but is a beautiful black with blue eyes! She's a sweetheart too.  









This is my Cinderella. She is polled and has blue eyes. She is pregnant to our Nigerian buck Hercules. I'm hoping for some pretty colors out of her! She is my baby!









Lastly, Black Cherry, Honey, and Willow playing. Love these girls! The two caramels are out of Ivy.









Hope you enjoyed the pictures! I know they make me smile everyday! And now that Spring has come, pictures will be in abundance!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your very nice goaties....... :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty herd!!! Thank you for sharing :hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you Liz! I love your goaties as well! :hug:


----------

